# The "I Rock!" Thread



## M. LeRenard (Mar 28, 2010)

To supplement the 'I suck' thread, because it's not good to only dwell on the negative.  We've all probably beaten ourselves up enough at this point.  Again, I'll go first.

Um... I'm going to say that when I go back and read my old writings, what I tend to enjoy the most are the characters I come up.  Occasionally I'll write someone dull or not very focused, but I seem to be fairly good at coming up with folks with interesting personalities, who tend to stay interesting throughout the works.  This also comes from having a good grasp of how to write decent dialogue.  I only ever had one person tell me my dialogue was boring, but it turns out that that was because I wasn't including enough accompanying actions in that particular story.  That's not something I do anymore, so I get no more complaints about my dialogue.
I'm also getting better at writing creative and amusing analogies, which I think is starting to perk my writing up a bit more.
Oh, and grammar.  I have a relatively firm grasp on grammar, and I rarely make spelling mistakes out of ignorance.

Okay, now everybody else, go.  Bask in your own glory.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Mar 28, 2010)

Hm... I am not the best dialogue writer and my grammar in English kinda sucks (but in my native language - Polish - its pretty good though) but... Well, there are some things I am really good at.
I think I can create some at least decent characters - not the best ones but decent. While the first ones are pretty much cardboard characters, the newer ones are much deeper and more complex. Many of my characters seem to end in tragic or at least sad way though.
I love details and know how to show them in my stories. Some people think I give to much details but, to be honest, I don't care - thats essential part of my style, both in writing and drawing. I just love long, detailed descriptions. You may think that such thing makes it harder to use own imaginations, but when I read something, I really like to know what was the vision of an author and detailed descriptions help in this. I allows to see what the author has seen but still leaves some room for imagination. Description just shows the direction - what to look at, whats important or interesting.
I think I am also decent at world building - my universe, which is the base for most of my stories becomes more and more complicated, deeper and more realistic with better timeline, descriptions of species, political stuff, technology etc. I is funny, because it started as absolutely cliche fantasy world with almost no twists but ended as something completely different, as complicated, unique world with timeline ranging from ancient times to futuristic sci-fi/fantasy mix. All the species have become more unique and complicated, with own stories, biology, mythology and history, with no black and white stuff. Each character, each faction has its pros and cons, sometimes very visible, sometimes very subltle. It is still work in progress but it is already functional and has enough juice for a decent backstory and background.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

I am good at creating ideas on the spot, as I type.

My grammar and spelling are decent.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 28, 2010)

My spelling and grammar are flawless and I'm awesome at making dialects readable. Of course, writing in dialect is frowned upon, so it's kind of a useless skill to have. :B

I also think my biggest strength is worldbuilding. I mean, actually it's writing stories based on titles alone, but that's also kind of a dumb skill, so we'll overlook that.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 29, 2010)

I enjoy reading my older works because it lets me see how far i have come (not far but progress is progress). I look at the older works from years past, and see that i wasnt so bad then, and im better now. 

Its easier for me to see why i created the species i did when i look at the things i have done with them. Writing is easier for me than drawing, its my strong point.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> I enjoy reading my older works because it lets me see how far i have come (not far but progress is progress). I look at the older works from years past, and see that i wasnt so bad then, and im better now.
> 
> Its easier for me to see why i created the species i did when i look at the things i have done with them. Writing is easier for me than drawing, its my strong point.



I look at my old works and think of how much pride I felt back then in my stories, and how much said stories *sucked*.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a god when writing first person perspectives, or works that are meant to be performed.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I look at my old works and think of how much pride I felt back then in my stories, and how much said stories *sucked*.



Same here. My first and hopefully never posted stories were so horribly written, so cliche I can't even look at them anymore. I don't even consider them canon for my universe. They were just bad, and I mean BAD. 
Except for one, which had a good idea, but was just too short. I'll have to re-invent this idea one day.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

HidesHisFace said:


> Same here. My first and hopefully never posted stories were so horribly written, so cliche I can't even look at them anymore. I don't even consider them canon for my universe. They were just bad, and I mean BAD.
> Except for one, which had a good idea, but was just too short. I'll have to re-invent this idea one day.



You can read my first one, if you like.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3546388/


----------



## panzergulo (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't rock. I won't admit anything. I can barely make a sentence that makes sense. Yay.

Okay, seriously. While I know I have still issues with English, I have improved greatly with it. My proofreader has started saying my grammar is better than his most of the time, and several people have questioned my nationality, stating that they find it hard to believe English isn't my native tongue.

Another positive thing: I rarely suffer from writer's block. Usually the speed of my typing and the time I can invest on writing are much more limiting factors than the amount of my ideas. My head is swelling with ideas, even to the extent that I don't have time to write every idea I have into a story.

Can I go back in 'The "I Suck" Thread' now, please? I don't know if it's me or if it's a Finnish thing, but I find it awkward to praise myself.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 29, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> I don't know if it's me or if it's a Finnish thing, but I find it awkward to praise myself.


Ha.... read my post.  I qualify every goddamn thing I said, so obviously I'm not comfortable praising myself, either.  But I do recognize that it can be just as important to think about what you're getting mostly right as it is to think about what you're getting mostly wrong, so you know better where you want to focus.
Plus, that other thread just kept yelling out for some kind of dichotomy.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 29, 2010)

I like to think that I have very strong and natural sounding dialogue.   It's not just 'Make character say words' but sounds like something people would really say.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> Can I go back in 'The "I Suck" Thread' now, please? I don't know if it's me or if it's a Finnish thing, but I find it awkward to praise myself.



If it's a Finnish thing, then I must be part Finnish.


----------



## Fere (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmm. I always find it rather tough to pick out where I excel. 

But I guess if I was to choose some areas of my writing, I'd go for character construction (their back-stories and stuff), heart-rending/tear-inducing scenes, and my use of an extended vocabulary to enhance descriptions.

I go for florid and rarely used words, along with sticking to a bog-standard Midlands English dialect (slang and spelling), which all in all I think gives my stories a gritty and detailed realism.

It's all good fun nonetheless


----------



## Alexis (Mar 30, 2010)

I rock coz I go back to an old story, take a section out of it and write it better, and then learn from the experience.  I just want to distill adrenaline till the text is just made of it


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 30, 2010)

We are all rather self hating.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol, praising our own work? I think that might literally go against our very nature 

Geez, gotta get in to Love Myself (Not in That Way) Mode...

I'm really good at creating three-dimensional, believable characters and settings, like creating settings and people that really _breathe_.

I'm also really good at syntax and sentence flow; reading back on even my most hated work, I'm surprised at how natural and fluid everything is written.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

Im always the BEST!


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm good at spelling and grammar, and I can come up with original plotlines.


----------

